# Beware of Dogs signs



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

So, I started a thread a couple months ago, out of curiosity, asking about signage. I haven't had fences for years... So never needed nor wanted any show of bravado sign. 

I have made every effort, actually huge efforts!, for my dogs to be ambassadors of the breed. Well behaved, well trained, *welcome* additions to every neighborhood and hotel we live in during the course of our nomadic, oil and gas, career. 

And we have been largely, overwhelmingly successful to that end. Until just recently. We have been in this neighborhood for ten months. With NO problems. Until a couple weeks ago when I wasn't paying attention, and my dogs crossed the street to try and play with a Boston Terrier. Well, despite the fact that she has run into our yard half a dozen times without incident, and despite the fact that when my dogs made a single mistake, yet recalled perfectly and instantly out of her yard, her Daddy came banging on my front door and let the entire neighborhood hear his threat that he is going to SHOOT MY DOGS!! 

Talk about losing sleep 

Anyway, my landlady is Not crazy, and appreciates us, so she is having a fence installed this week  

And I think she's getting a kick outta the deal, cause she suggested I put "Beware of Dog" signs up all around!

While I appreciate the show of solidarity... She knows my dogs and has no doubt that they are not the least bit aggressive. I am trying to explain that I really don't want to fuel the neighbor's unjustified fire 

But then again, this is a silly fun opportunity for me to be (out of character) to be just as big of a jerk as the neighbors are. 

So, I think, for the first few days, I'm gonna humor my landlady and piss off my ignorant, ass, jerk neighbors and post signs that say:

Beware of Dogs... And Bitches! 

Save me from myself!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

People are funny when their dogs roam and go near other peoples dogs it's OK, but heaven forbid someone else's dog does the same they call foul and make a huge dramatic deal over it 

Sometimes I really dislike people and their mood swings and really wish I lived on a farm far away from morons.. 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe you should get something like this:










Or this hehe: http://cl.jroo.me/z3/t/g/B/d/a.aaa-Forget-the-dogwatch-out-for-.jpg


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That would be my sign...if I were into signs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a dog on premises sign lol. Don't do the beware of dog signs!!! The douche could easily take pictures of the signs with enough property to prove its yours and it could potentially hold up if he decided to go at you legally for anything. 

Doing humerous signs is always fun though!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

"Don't do the beware of dog signs!!!"

Be careful on this as this warning comes up in every sign thread. But, in certain states such as FL you are required by law to warn anyone of a potential threat. Here if you don't have the signs you can be sued if your dog bites anyone. 

So everyone needs to check with their own State Statutes on the question of "to sign" or "not to sign".

Twenty-five years or so ago we had to put up "Bad Dog" signs since it was decided even a child would understand that. Now it is OK to use a *Beware* sign. 

I have a couple Beware of Dog signs and around my perimeter fencing I have "No Trespassing by the Order of Sheriff Hardy" and I also have several just for fun signs.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I use "German Shepherd on Premises" signs. Big color pic of the breed. Nothing to say if the dog is mean/trained or otherwise. People cannot come onto my property without at least being aware that there are dogs. I figure that puts me in the most neutral stance law-wise.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

ILGHAUS said:


> "Don't do the beware of dog signs!!!"
> 
> Be careful on this as this warning comes up in every sign thread. But, in certain states such as FL you are required by law to warn anyone of a potential threat. Here if you don't have the signs you can be sued if your dog bites anyone.
> 
> ...


Are you sure? The statute still says "Bad Dog."

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I have thought it'd be fun putting up signs, but end of the day I don't. Not sure I want to bring any attention to myself or my dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes please look up the law where you live before deciding a sign is a bad idea. In some places having a sign gives you protection if someone were to get injured. In fact it is less common that laws say a sign causes you to be held liable, in more states the law says either says a sign is helpful or it makes no difference.
Where I live the law does not take signage into account and you are liable for any time your dog bites someone. So I have signs to discourage people from entering the premises uninvited since it doesn't hurt to do so.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You are liable if your dog bites someone regardless of signage. I have found NO proof that having a "Beware of dog" sign makes you any *more* liable. In fact, in my state a dog bite attorney recommends having a sign because if you have a dog that does bitework or protection training you may be in more trouble for NOT posting a sign (just like my friend's parents got sued and lost because some idiots trespassed, dove off their dock, and got hurt because there was no "no diving" sign).

I have a small plain white sign that says "Dogs loose in yard, keep gate closed". It does not imply that my dogs are good or bad. It serves as a reminder to my family and friends that they need to make sure the gate closes and latches, and it also is a read-between-the-lines notice for unwanted people that I have dogs, use your imagination. I don't actually keep my dogs loose in my yard when I'm not home but no one needs to know that.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Totally not on mainstream topic here, but you have an AWESOME landlord. Good to know they're out there!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Liesje said:


> You are liable if your dog bites someone regardless of signage. I have found NO proof that having a "Beware of dog" sign makes you any *more* liable. In fact, in my state a dog bite attorney recommends having a sign because if you have a dog that does bitework or protection training you may be in more trouble for NOT posting a sign (just like my friend's parents got sued and lost because some idiots trespassed, dove off their dock, and got hurt because there was no "no diving" sign).
> 
> .


Not necessarily true, in some states, like Florida, a sign does protect you from liability.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Not necessarily true, in some states, like Florida, a sign does protect you from liability.


As with here in California, I bought a completely gated home, front yard and back. My insurance company (Allstate) told me I need a minimum of 3 signs with one on on every entrance to my property. My GSD knows to warn everybody that walks by


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Not necessarily true, in some states, like Florida, a sign does protect you from liability.


Right, the arguments I've seen is that having a sign is like "admitting" your dog is vicious or something like that and you get penalized where you would not have if you didn't have a sign. That's backwards. In most places you're better of *having* a sign, it may protect you, not give a judge reason to punish you. But sign or not, having a dog is always a liability.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Chicagocanine said:


> Maybe you should get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I have a small plain white sign that says "Dogs loose in yard, keep gate closed". It does not imply that my dogs are good or bad. It serves as a reminder to my family and friends that they need to make sure the gate closes and latches, and it also is a read-between-the-lines notice for unwanted people that I have dogs, use your imagination. I don't actually keep my dogs loose in my yard when I'm not home but no one needs to know that.


You shared this is my original thread asking "Do you have a Beware of Sign Posted" Liesje, and it's _really_ my favorite idea, and I've already been daydreaming up my own version for our soon to be installed front gate


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

The takeway from my earlier thread is that it's entirely jurisdictional whether the signage will impact liability, and also that insurance may require signage or not, so everyone needs to check their own situation. Landlady and I are doing the research here. She's a realtor, so plans on checking with the NAR legal counsel.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

marbury said:


> Totally not on mainstream topic here, but you have an AWESOME landlord. Good to know they're out there!


She really is! I am so very fortunate!

And if anyone out there is looking for a Realtor in Houston, TX, PM me, and I will refer her. She's the Bomb.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't need any signs, everyone in my neigborhood know what is in my backyard...and they respect privacy. 
I try not to draw attention and would not have beware of dog sign anywhere that strangers could view. Though, my DH has a couple in his machine shop.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't need any signs, everyone in my neigborhood know what is in my backyard...and they respect privacy.
> I try not to draw attention and would not have beware of dog sign anywhere that strangers could view. Though, my DH has a couple in his machine shop.


Same here. Only it's not my back yard. I'm in the middle of undeveloped lots, we have been here ten months now, and I'm a friendly, outgoing, wave at everyone kinda neighbor and the dogs are always in sight 

The landlady suggested the signs, I think she was promoted by a sense of solidarity. But I also think she understands now that there's no need, and it will only fuel the (lone) jerk neighbor's fire. My dogs do have a pretty fierce alert bark, but that's all it is... An alert. They bark, and retreat to me for acknowledgment. 

But! This is pretty fun, shopping for humorous plays on the silly "Beware of Dog" sign. Teeheehee... As it turns out my play on words with bitches was Not an original thought. Doh! So, while I do have a fairly classic, understated aesthetic, I am thinking more and more that I'm just gonna go hog wild and have fun with these silly signs!! On one side of the fence only 

Landlady has dubbed the neighbors "the Haters" and I think I'm gonna back her up and make as much fun as I can of their UGLY attitude 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should train your dogs not to walk in the street unless
given a command and that's with distractions.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think you should train your dogs not to walk in the street unless
> given a command and that's with distractions.


I hear you and agree with you, doggiedad. And that's why I spend every Friday afternoon driving 2 hours each way to train with an IPO Trainer. And that's why I work my Jack 5-6 nights/week. Also why I keep the dogs on e-collars, just in case. This was a one-off situation. And I Did apologize profusely. And the dogs recalled perfectly. It was *not* a situation that warranted death threats. Still, I understand and sympathize with the neighbors' fear. I have admitted openly that I have the same irrational fear of tiny dogs. 

We are working on it. And we have been largely successful. Ten months without incident is nothing to shake a stick at. That particular night, I kept them inside too long, and wasn't vigilant enough, and the distraction won  but the recall proved perfect. It was *not* an incident until after the fact, when the death threats started. These people are unreasonable. They have watched me work Jack for months now. 5-6 nights/week, watching his OB. He's a poorly bred rescue, outperforming both my and the trainer's expectations. The weim is also a rescue, and she's a senior now, and just super sweet and friendly so I don't work her nearly as much as I I do him. But I do my best to train both of my dogs. 

Yes, my dogs crossed the street. But they weren't growling, they weren't barking, they weren't threatening in the least. They wanted to play! But again, I understand and I acknowledged that it could have seemed scary. And I apologized like crazy. Too much, actually, considering that they weren't posing any threat 

Anyway, you're right. In a perfect world, I would have perfectly trained dogs who never cross the street. But in the real world, with my rescues, we are doing the best we can. They aren't perfect dogs.... And I'm not an exceptional trainer. But we are way better than most... Better than the jerk who threatened to shoot, have waaaay more solid OB than his own dog, and we are not aggresive, so don't deserve his shotgun mentality. 

My goal is to own dogs who don't react, even when the neighbor's dog repeatedly runs into our yard. With my level of experience training, and with the dogs I own today, that's just not the reality. I will continue to work toward that goal. And fortunately, we have a fence coming in the meantime. Not that we have even needed one these past few years 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

I cant find the one i really like, says " If my German Shepherd doesnt get you, my 45 will". haha Found some good ones.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think you should train your dogs not to walk in the street unless
> given a command and that's with distractions.


hate it when people state the obvious. you think the op doesnt know this? like your dog has never ran into a neighbors yard before.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> I cant find the one i really like, says " If my German Shepherd doesnt get you, my 45 will". haha Found some good ones.


Lol!!! Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> hate it when people state the obvious. you think the op doesnt know this? like your dog has never ran into a neighbors yard before.


Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Are you sure? The statute still says "Bad Dog."
> 
> Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


You are correct on that (thanks for the link re: signs) - I was mistaken. Thanks. I'll have to remember that the next time the topic comes up at a meeting etc. Glad to know that I'm still covered since I have several included around my yard.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I had two really nice metal signs that I had to replace ... bought these plastic ones that didn't last very long, have to order some more which hopefully will last a while.


----------

